# New swordtails



## KMoss (May 7, 2011)

My new little buddies in QT tonight are twin bar solar flare swordtails from Petco. They look very healthy, but are in QT for now...just in case. So exciting to add to my stock, which right now consists of pineapple and neon swordtails. Some of my fry have grown to be beautiful adults, and I really enjoy the fry. Pics below! 
\cell \lastrow\row}[/IMG]


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Swordtails are just TOO MUCH FUN!
Very nice!


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I pool bred Endlers and Least Killies this summer, next year it is swordtails. I have been looking for some on aquabid, but the prices are through the roof. What size tank do you have and how do you raise the fry?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I breed my swords in 2 @ 40g breeders.Raise fry in a 30G breeder and a 33G long.Then they get moved to a 75G.


----------



## KMoss (May 7, 2011)

Coral bandit is the breeder here and a great resource...... I only "have fry" but I keep everyone in a 55 gal, male, female, juvies & fry. And, I do have a big bed of Java moss for the fry to hide in.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Well if either of you end up with fish you would like to sell let me know. I don't buy from pet stores-period. I am breeding my Koi / Painted and rasing the fry for breeders next summer. I'm isolating females so they don't get hit by a male for at least four months. That is how to produce 4"-6" female fry factories. Like I said, if you have extra give me a shout out.


----------

